# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Τροποποιήσεις πακέτων και όρων καρτοκινητής Wind και Q

## nnn

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει για τους συνδρομητές F2G, την έως 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 επέκταση του bonus 2GB με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες και κατανάλωση ανά 1 KΒ, κατά την πρώτη νέα είσοδο στην πλήρως αναβαθμισμένη myF2G εφαρμογή και εφόσον έχει προηγηθεί μία ανανέωση τις τελευταίες 60 ημέρες.

Επιπλέον για όλους τους συνδρομητές F2G συνεχίζεται μέχρι 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 η προσφορά Log & Win που αποδίδει δωρεάν 150ΜΒ ή 20 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα ή 60 λεπτά προς WIND/Q ή 20 SMS προς όλους ή 60 SMS προς WIND/Q, με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες. Η προσφορά ενεργοποιείται αποκλειστικά μέσα από το myF2G app ή το myF2G.gr και είναι διαθέσιμη μία φορά ανά 7 ημέρες και εφόσον έχει πραγματοποιηθεί τουλάχιστον μία (1) ανανέωση οποιασδήποτε αξίας τις τελευταίες 30 ημέρες.

Επιπρόσθετα, επεκτείνεται μέχρι 31 Οκτωβρίου 2019 το bonus που αποδίδεται για online ανανεώσεις μέσα από το myF2G app και f2g.gr με πιστωτική, χρεωστική κάρτα ή PayPal στους F2G συνδρομητές:

Ποσό ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας
  			(συμπεριλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ και τέλος καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας 12%)
 			Bonus

 			10€ - 11€
 			500 MB για 15 ημέρες

 			12€ - 14€
 			600 ΜΒ για 15 ημέρες

 			15€ - 19€
 			900 ΜΒ για 15 ημέρες

 			20€ +
 			1.5 GB για 15 ημέρες



Επιπλέον παρατείνεται για τους συνδρομητές Q το bonus κατά το πρώτο login στην myQ εφαρμογή που προσφέρει δωρεάν 2GΒ με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες και κατανάλωση ανά KB, έως 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2019, καθώς και το δωρεάν bonus 1GB και 1000’ προς Q, που προσφέρεται κατά την 1η ανανέωση του μήνα από 10€ και άνω μέσα από το myQ.gr /myQ app με πιστωτική, χρεωστική κάρτα ή PayPal έως 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2019.

Παρατείνεται μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019 το bonus ανανέωσης για υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής Q,  στην πρώτη ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας κάθε μήνα με 12€ στα περίπτερα και μίνι μάρκετ που προσφέρει 1000’ προς Q με κατανάλωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και 600ΜΒ.

Επίσης ανακοινώνεται ότι από 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019, τερματίζεται η εμπορική διάθεση για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις των πακέτων F2G Data #1, Talk to All & SMS, Talk to All & Data, Blender αξίας 8,5€ καθώς επίσης και των πακέτων αξίας 8,57€: 600’ + 600 SMS προς WIND/Q & 300 ΜΒ και 600’ + 600 SMS προς WIND/Q & 150’ προς σταθερά

*Από 31 Οκτωβρίου 2019 μεταβάλλεται η διάρκεια ισχύος των πακέτων καρτοκινητής χρεώσιμων ή μη με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες σε 4 εβδομάδες για όλους τους συνδρομητές F2G και Q. Εξαιρούνται το σχήμα Free2Talk για το F2G και τα πακέτα ΚΙΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ, ΚΙΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ AUTO για την Q.*

Από 1 Ιανουαρίου 2020 το bonus ανανέωσης της Q που αποδίδει 1000’ προς  Q με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες στην πρώτη ανανέωση του μήνα από 10€ κ άνω, ενισχύεται και αποδίδει 1500’ προς Q με κατανάλωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και διάρκεια 4 εβδομάδες. Επιπλέον, από 1 Ιανουαρίου 2020 εφαρμόζεται εξαμηνιαίο τέλος ανανέωσης της προσφοράς αξίας 1,75€ και θα εφαρμόζεται κατά την πρώτη ανανέωση του εξαμήνου (Ιανουάριος – Ιούνιος και Ιούλιος – Δεκέμβριος).

Ανακοινώνεται, επίσης, ότι από 1 Νοεμβρίου 2019,  τροποποιείται το μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμο σχήμα Free2Talk με τέλος επέκτασης προσφοράς αξίας 10€ και bonus 500MB που εφαρμόζεται αυτόματα στην 1η ανανέωση ανά ημερολογιακό τετράμηνο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

το τέλος επέκτασης της προσφοράς αξίας 10€ με bonus 500MB καταργείται από την ως άνω ημερομηνία    από την ως άνω ημερομηνία, το σχήμα ενισχύεται και οι συνδρομητές θα λαμβάνουν αυτόματα 300 λεπτά και 30 SMS προς όλα τα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες. Επιπροσθέτως θα λαμβάνουν bonus 3000 λεπτά και 3000 SMS προς WIND/Q και 300 MB με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες μέχρι 31 Ιανουαρίου 2020. Οι παροχές θα ενεργοποιούνται αυτόματα στην 1η ανανέωση από 12€ κι άνω ανά ημερολογιακό μήνα με χρέωση ενεργοποίησης 10,40€ από το υπόλοιπο του συνδρομητή, εφόσον αυτό επαρκεί. Αν το υπόλοιπο του συνδρομητή δεν επαρκεί, η ενεργοποίηση θα πραγματοποιείται στην επόμενη ανανέωση.

Ανακοινώνεται επίσης ότι από 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019, για τους συνδρομητές F2G που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στην Φοιτητική προσφορά, η χρέωση του πακέτου που αποδίδει 1500 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα  και 1,5 GB και επιπλέον bonus 500MB για 25 ημέρες, μεταβάλλεται από 10€ σε 10,40€.

H WIND διατηρεί το δικαίωμα τροποποίησης ή/ και τερματισμού ή ανάκλησης όλων των παραπάνω εμπορικά διαθέσιμων πακέτων/προσφορών ή/και της μετατροπής των σχετικών όρων ή/και τροποποίησης των ανωτέρω προσφορών, ακολουθώντας την προσήκουσα διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των συνδρομητών, όπως εκάστοτε ορίζεται από την κείμενη νομοθεσία και το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο της ΕΕΤΤ. Οι συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων, εφόσον επηρεάζονται, έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως εντός τριάντα ημερών (εξαιρούνται τυχόν επιδοτήσεις συσκευής)από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων.

 Εάν ο συνδρομητής των υπηρεσιών καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας αντιταχθεί στην τροποποίηση τιμολογίων σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω, δύναται να υποβάλει σχετικό αίτημα προς την Εταιρεία προκειμένου να του επιστραφεί το εναπομείναν στην κάρτα χρηματικό υπόλοιπο, εφόσον οι αλλαγές τίθενται σε ισχύ σε λιγότερο από τρεις μήνες από την ημερομηνία ενημέρωσης του χρήστη σχετικά με την τροποποίηση.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και τιμοκαταλόγους, ενημερωθείτε από την ιστοσελίδα της WIND www.wind.gr ή την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών καλώντας 13800 (0,25€/ κλήση) ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων WIND. Σε όλες τις παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ και τέλος καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας.

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

